# Come on out to International Rally New York!



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am signed up for the fifth year in a row. This is a time that you just can't beat! :thumbup: 










On September 29th to October 1st, the biggest rally event in NY history will take place in and around Monticello in beautiful Sullivan County. One of the best ways to spectate the event up close and personal is to be a volunteer worker. You get complimentary meals, [the firehouse breakfast is awesome], put up in a motel overnight, in other words really appreciated as a volunteer worker. You need no prior experience. First time workers are usually spectator control marshals. You basically put on a supplied orange vest and keep an eye out for spectator safety by making sure spectators stay in designated areas. I'm working on my fifth year there and have moved on to start and finish timing control positions. Much more responsibility, but I like the challenge. In any case, this year's event will be the largest and most exciting ever, with two "Super Special" stages to start and end the rally in front of the air conditioned grandstands at Monticello Raceway with fireworks, etc. 

The following is a copy of the worker invite I got today from the organizers.

*Message from Rallymaster Ivan Orisek:*

Marshal call to action!


We need a large number of marshals for an event of this magnitude.

If you are available to come, regardless whether you signed up
on our website or not, please do the following:

1. Review all information and schedules at www.RallyNewYork.com:

a. Note the Marshal Briefing at Mr. Willy's Restaurant in Monticello
on Thursday, September 29, 2005 at 9:30pm. You must come, register
and meet your Stage Commander ideally several hours in advance of the 
Briefing. Please advise us in advance if you will be coming late.
Stage Commanders will conduct the last training session for novices 
before the Briefing.


2. Contact me immediately by e-mail and advise the following (I used 
to call everybody individually but this has now become impossible):

a. Your full name, address, e-mail and contact telephone number.

b. Confirm for which of the three days you are available and the expected 
time of your arrival.

c. Whether you are coming together with another person(s) and request
assignments together.

d. Your requirements for lodging for specific nights. You will receive lodging
for all days of your stay, breakfast, lunch and awards dinner on Saturday, credentials and a T-shirt. Please state whether you will attend the awards
dinner.

e. Your assignment last time, if any

f. Your preferred assignment this time, if any

Contact me if you need questions. I am available most of the time
at the telephone number below.

Thank you for coming to the International Rally New York 2005!
Help us to make it a great event!

With best regards,

Ivan Orisek
845-794-4096
[email protected]

Chairman and Clerk of the Course
International Rally New York
Rally New York USA
www.RallyNewYork.com

International Liaison
United States Rally Championship
www.unitedstatesrallychampionship.com


















*Watch the United States Rally Championship
on Motorsport Mundial on*


----------

